
Ask HN: Who does your corporate taxes? - jedberg
I attempted to do taxes for my startup C corp over the weekend.  I figured it would be easy since I just started and only had one check and a few expenses, but even using tax software, I kept running into questions I had to look up what they meant.  I&#x27;m pretty familiar with tax law for personal taxes, but the C corp just stumped me.<p>So what do most people use?  Is there a good online accounting&#x2F;taxes service that I just can&#x27;t find, or does everyone just have a local person that they trust?
======
alexnewman
What state? I do them myself, as a c corp you probably aren't super profitable
yet

~~~
jedberg
Deleware Corp headquartered in California.

